# Transistor Mosfet equivalente para tarjeta gráfica



## Cilindro (Nov 18, 2017)

Muy buenas a todos. Antes de nada quiero indicar que mis conocimientos en electrónica dejan mucho que desear, es por eso que necesito ayuda. El otro día se me apago el PC por culpa de un corto en la tarjeta gráfica. Tras investigar un poco he dado con el transistor que lo provoca.







El grabado que trae es "4921N" y en la siguiente línea "RXH1E". El caso es que estos MOSFET tienen 8 pines, 4 en la parte delantera y 4 en la trasera. Tras buscar un poco por internet lo que me encuentro es que los transistores supuestamente equivalentes tienen dos drenajes a los lados. Quizás debería llevar la tarjeta a un profesional...

¿Qué opinais? ¿Puedo encontrar un MOSFET similar?


----------



## DJ T3 (Nov 19, 2017)

Cilindro dijo:


> Muy buenas a todos. Antes de nada quiero indicar que mis conocimientos en electrónica *dejan mucho que desear, *es por eso que necesito ayuda.





Cilindro dijo:


> Quizás debería llevar la tarjeta a un profesional...



Yo creeria que si. Estas hablando de montaje SMD, y se necesita practica y herramientas.

Si aun asi te atreves, puedes intentar encontrar ese MOSFET, o buscar uno comun, en encapsulado TO-220, quizas, que tenga las mismas caracteristicas y el diodo interno.


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Nov 19, 2017)

Hola, pregunto, cómo llegaste a la conclusión que el transistor que mencionas, está estropeado?


----------



## Cilindro (Nov 19, 2017)

Lo entiendo, seguramente esta semana llame a alguna tienda de electrónica y que me digan lo que me cobrarían. El caso es que no quiero dejarme demasiada pasta en una gráfica de casi 5 años...de hecho estuve a punto de comprar otra sin echar un vistazo a esta, y en una tienda una reparación sería de 60 euros para arriba.


----------



## Cilindro (Ene 27, 2018)

Para el que le interese. Al final era el mosfet del que hablaba, lo localicé comparando las mediciones del multímetro con otros mosfet iguales de la gráfica (según leí en internet actúan como reguladores de voltaje). Pues bien, me lo compré por ebay a 2€, y me hice con una estación de soldar MLINK H2 que trae pistola de calor además del cautín que va a juvilar al mio antiguo. Sustituí el mosfet siguiendo los pasos que vi en algunos videos y listo. Gráfica funcionando sin problemas.


----------



## tiago (Ene 27, 2018)

Estupendo, @Cilindro
Hay que coger al toro por los cuernos.






Saludos.


----------

